# Yanmar 169D



## HillBilly1950 (Jul 1, 2011)

1987 Yanmar 169D / s/n: 40220
looking for a Service manual / Parts Manual
Parts Supply 

I am from North Eastern Alberta Canada & am having some Difficulty in locating a Parts Supply locally

any leads will be appreciated

Regards
Myles

[email protected]


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't help you locally but Hoyes has manuals and parts. There are many other Yanmar internet dealers also.


----------



## Pudler (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a Yanmar YM 169 Service Manual.Make offer.


----------

